# Canarian Chicken Recipe Required



## SiDay (Apr 22, 2005)

I was recently in Tenerife, Spain and had a wonderful spicy dish called Canarian Chicken with Mojo Potatoes. The chicken was very spicy.

I have been able to find the recipe for the potatoes and the mojo sauces, but cannot find the recipe for the chicken anywhere.

Can someone please help ?


----------



## Raine (Apr 22, 2005)

Closet thing I could find:

Canarian recipes


----------

